# femoral pores in tegus



## HeatherN (Jul 27, 2012)

he other day on my new extreme giant hatchling, i noticed he had a very prominent set of femoral pores running along his thighs. with other lizards, such as iguanas and bearded dragons, such pronounced pores and the plugs inside of them are indicative of male gender. my tegus were very large for a 13 inch long lizard and had waxy plugs reminiscent of stubble on a mans face. maybe .25 centimeters long if i had to guestimate on the length of the plugs. he won't hold still for a picture of course.  

does anyone know much about femoral pores in tegus? my research hasn't yielded anything other than "tegus have buttons when they're male" nothing on pores. especially on hatchlings.

in other lizards, the pores secrete a waxy substance that helps the male scent mark their territory if i recall correctly. tegus being such scent reliant lizards, could this be the case as well?

thank you for your time!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 27, 2012)

_I typed "femoral pores" into the search in the top right corner and this popped up on the first page with others.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10040#axzz21qrTn5vR_


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 27, 2012)

oh thanks a ton! reading the original post, i thought it was only about buttons again, so i switched to google. don't i feel stupid.


----------

